# Shorter round question on lead buildup



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I asked this in the general revolver area a while back, but got only two answers.

What do you use for cleaning out leading from "shorter rounds".
As in .38 Spl in .357 Mag, .44 Spl in .44 Mag, etc.

I just bought a used Alaskan in .454 Casull. With Trijicon night sights and Magna Porting.
No, I didn't need it. I just wanted it. I don't expect mountain lions or Grizzlies in my bedroom anytime soon. :mrgreen:

I have a 1866 Yellowboy clone and a 1873 single-action clone in .45 Long Colt. And, a LOT of LC ammo.
So, I plan sending a bunch of my "excess .45 LC ammo" through it.
I've read "scare stories" about ruining the cylinder if not properly cleaned.
True ? Recommendations ?


----------

